# Vaporesso NRG SE Mini tank



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Hey guys,

I’d just like to know for future reference, from those who have tried this tank and/or have it - would you recommend it and does it give good flavour?


----------



## Nicholas Jones (25/12/17)

It uses the same coils as the Normal NRG tank. I haven't used the mini so can't really Comment on that.
But the coils in the Nrg tank gives awesome flavour, especially the ceramic coil.(25w - 35w) the GT4 coil is also great for Flavour, But I find the GT8 alright for flavour on the first few tanks.. Also the Smok Baby beast Coils fit in the Tanks aswell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Thanks a lot for your reply @Nicholas Jones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (25/12/17)

Thx for the thread @Carnival, and the reply @Nicholas Jones.

I have the nrg tank, and my initial impression of flavour was one of awe. Granted I had just graduated from the eGo AIO, so my experience was limited.

Ive been thinking of getting cermic coils for my tank when my current coil is kaput, now I'm almost sold. 

Which ones in particular are you talking about? I wanna make sure I get it right.

Thx

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

@veecee that’s really great to hear! 

I can’t seem to find the original NRG tank (not the mini) and I’ve looked at a few different vendor websites.  I may be looking in the wrong places, but they only seem to sell it along with the Vaporesso mod as a kit. Definitely keeping an eye on the NRG mini now.


----------



## veecee (25/12/17)

Yeah, got mine with with a revenger tc kit

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas Jones (25/12/17)

@veecee I just get the GT CCell coils. Not sure if there is any other ceramic coils that would fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/12/17)

Thanks, will definitely look out for them

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

